# Dash lights



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

does anyone know the bulb size for the dash lights?
i want to change em to blue and white

anyone done this mod yet?
or know of a site that shows u how to do so?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Tj,

Read my reply in THIS thread about changing the colour of the dash lights.

I did not change the dash lights after this mod, so I just used a bright red rubber sleeve which covers the existing dash light bulb and changes its color.

The damn light filter nissan put there prevents us from having our color of choice, so bright orange or bright red are the only colors you can change them to.

Check my webiste for pics.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well that really sucks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> well that really sucks


Tell me about about it  I had all these plans to convert my dash lights to bright blue and red, but all my dreams were shattered as soon as I started testing.


----------

